# Lowrance Trolling Motor



## Jim (Feb 14, 2019)

Supposedly Lowrance is coming out with a revolutionary trolling motor in 2019. Does anyone have any information or an inside scoop? Where are our Lowrance connections? :lol: 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Clqn11HqIsc


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2019)

Leaked photos!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm wondering who manufactures it for them.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Mar 17, 2019)

Here is the latest video. Likely be out after Icast

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3isDC8DlzoI


----------



## gnappi (Mar 17, 2019)

eshaw said:


> I'm wondering who manufactures it for them.



Likely some company in Asia, and it likely will have a premium price tag much like stuff used to cost when things were made in the U.S.


----------



## Mugwamp (Apr 22, 2019)

Does it have a built in transduser


----------



## Mugwamp (Apr 22, 2019)

Is it GPS moter if not I'm going to go ahead and get the xi5


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 24, 2019)

Read this the other day on a fishing forum I frequent. 

Fwiw there will be 3 other spot lock motors coming out very soon by different manufacturers. Wont be too long before several vendors release their versions. Some will be at ICAST, some will be before. The spot lock market is about to change very quickly.

Lowrance is, obviously, one of the vendors. Anxious to see what else is coming out. Hoping it makes the spot-lock/I-pilot market a little more competitive.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Apr 24, 2019)

Minn Kota, MotorGuide, Lowrance, Rhodan all have gps and " spotlock feature "

Haswing could get GPS, they actually have good reviews. , also heard Garmin is coming out with a Trolling Motor.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 25, 2019)

Justaguy442 said:


> Haswing could get GPS, they actually have good reviews.



Haswing already has GPS capable units, but it works off an app on your phone, not directly with the foot pedal or remote.


----------



## jethro (Apr 25, 2019)

I sure hope Lowrance shakes up the market and drives some competition. I'll be in the market in about a year for a full setup for the Sylvan which will need to be a 36volt with autopilot and it's not gonna be cheap.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 25, 2019)

jethro said:


> I sure hope Lowrance shakes up the market and drives some competition. I'll be in the market in about a year for a full setup for the Sylvan which will need to be a 36volt with autopilot and it's not gonna be cheap.



Although I can't justify something with I-pilot/spot lock on my current rig, I dream of the ability to hit a button and have the trolling motor hold me in current while I fish an eddy, seam, etc. on the river!! I hate throwing the anchor so much I haven't used it in years, other than when setup for catfish. Instead I fight the trolling motor to keep me in position well enough to fish those spots. Have gotten very proficient at doing that over the years, but it can get tiring. Hopefully by the time I get a new setup prices will be competitive and there will be even more advances.


----------



## jethro (Apr 26, 2019)

BigTerp said:


> Although I can't justify something with I-pilot/spot lock on my current rig, I dream of the ability to hit a button and have the trolling motor hold me in current while I fish an eddy, seam, etc. on the river!! I hate throwing the anchor so much I haven't used it in years, other than when setup for catfish. Instead I fight the trolling motor to keep me in position well enough to fish those spots. Have gotten very proficient at doing that over the years, but it can get tiring. Hopefully by the time I get a new setup prices will be competitive and there will be even more advances.



Spot lock would be awesome for me jigging for lakers in the summer which are often at 100 feet deep or more. Impossible to anchor and jig a spot. But I want it to troll and autopilot. Set my downriggers when I'm fishing solo in a breeze. Would be so awesome, but man is it an expensive setup. It's not just the motor, it's the 3 deep cycles and a 3 bank on board charger and all the wiring that goes with it.


----------



## handyandy (May 3, 2019)

Auto pilot would be the cats meow for trolling that's for sure. I recently fished with a guide in Florida he had a rhodan hadn't ever heard of them before that, he said he went with it after minnkota screwed him out of the warranty work or something.


----------



## Justaguy442 (May 18, 2019)

Bill Dance announced Garmins new trolling motor. The Garmin Force will come in 24 and 36 volt models.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 17, 2022)

I just read that Lawrence now represents 28% of the TMs used by anglers on the Bassmaster Elite Series tour. That is a pretty big hunk considering they were introduced in 2019. Of course, a lot of that usage is going to be tied to sponsorships for those folks who already use Lowrance Fishfinders. 

Here is a Pic From the "Best on Tour" article (to be honest, I'm not sure I knew Garmin made TM's):


----------

